# ***Matching Textures***



## RockiT (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm a drywaller that does drywall and steel studs, I have experience in home renovations as well. I am self employed and keep myself busy doing side work. I am reaching out for advice on matching up a popcorn ceiling, just wondering if there I need to scrape the whole ceiling and start again for the consistency to match? 

I usually sub out my texturing but it is for a family member and I want to save him some money and I am confident in my skills also would be a good opportunity to get my feet wet in the spraying aspect of the business. I know you will need pictures to really help me, but I just want a general answer to begin with....

Can you match texture in a dining room ceiling with bright lights and lots of traffic? Or would you recommend scraping the whole ceiling and doing a re-spray? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

RockiT, I used to do a lot of resprays when I was younger. As long as it hasn't been painted you can spray the patch and let it flash (set) and then respray the entire room. Put a plumbing 45 degree piece between the hopper and the gun. If it is painted I would scrape the room first. Visqueen (Plastic) is your friend!


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

If you want to do your family member a solid, I would scrape the popcorn and skim and sand for smooth or do a knockdown:yes: If they want to stick with popcorn I would redo the whole room. Popcorn discolors over time, so your patch area would be brighter in color, and you would probably end up having to paint the entire ceiling anyway.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with gopherstateguy


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Also agree with this. Texture repairs are very difficult to match the colour. The texture itself is the easy part. The paint is tough. I have done hundreds of these and I always recommend doing it right the first time and doing a full respray. Lots of people want to save the cost and do a patch, and the yes, they either have to live with a patch or repaint the ceiling, which poses its own issues.


----------

